# Lego Bedroom Remodel



## Missdaisy

I am getting ready to redecorate my 6 year old sons bedroom.  His room has been Spongebob for 4 years and we're ready to give him a little bit more grown up room.  I am looking for ideas on how to decorate it in Lego theme without it looking Preschool-ish.  I don't want to paint it primary colors on each wall, I'm thinking more grown up than that, something that will last him 4 years or so.  He's a mature 6 since his brother is almost 10. 

Any ideas?  Does anyone have pictures that they can contribute?   

I will post pictures of the project in progress.  First things first, prime the walls.  Currently they are an aqua color with bubbles all over to simulate being in Bikini Bottom.


----------



## Missdaisy

Alright scratch that, after doing some google searches I have decided to make it an Indiana Jones themed room.  I am going to make the main wall a huge map that looks ancient, and of course with an X to mark the spot. 

The Lego thing was going to be too hard to not look like it was for a toddler.


----------



## PhotoXopher

> Currently they are an aqua color with bubbles all over to simulate being in Bikini Bottom.



Odd, that's not how I picture it...


----------



## cirekoy

I just want to say that Indiana Jones will not last 4 years, it will last at least 10-15. Indy is bone fide bad-ass forever. Maybe I'll do my apartment the same way....great choice!


----------



## Missdaisy

I'm having a hard time finding a map to use as an inspiration.  I can totally picture it in my head but I'm not an artist so it would be hard to tell someone what I want it to look like without showing them a picture.


----------



## Missdaisy

PhotoXopher said:


> Currently they are an aqua color with bubbles all over to simulate being in Bikini Bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, that's not how I picture it...
Click to expand...

 
We'll save that bedroom theme until he's more like 16.


----------



## Missdaisy

cirekoy said:


> I just want to say that Indiana Jones will not last 4 years, it will last at least 10-15. Indy is bone fide bad-ass forever. Maybe I'll do my apartment the same way....great choice!


 
Well didn't the first movie come out in the early 80's?  And little kids today still know who Indiana Jones is.  My youngest has the fidora and satchell, he wears these items almost everyday.  Indie is his hero.


----------



## Big Mike

Here are some maps you might like.
Yes, I can be a geek....from time to time.


----------



## Missdaisy

Big Mike said:


> Here are some maps you might like.
> Yes, I can be a geek....from time to time.


 
Sweet!  That first map is almost exactly what I'm thinking.  I just want to add an airplaine with the red dashes to show the airplanes route.  
Thanks Mike! 

April


----------



## wiredhernandez

Gotta love google images

indiana jones map - Google Search


----------



## Big Mike

> Sweet! That first map is almost exactly what I'm thinking. I just want to add an airplaine with the red dashes to show the airplanes route.
> Thanks Mike!


There are no airplanes in Middle Earth  :er:  

It might be better to use a map of actual places, so at least he can learn geography as well. 
old 1800's political europe map (high res) | Royalty Free Stock Photo Image | iStockphoto.com


----------



## fast eddie

It might be cool to have the airplane be a toy airplane attached to the wall, instead of painted. You could even build some of the topography up (with paper mache blended to the wall) in a few places to add dimension.


----------



## Missdaisy

Big Mike said:


> Sweet! That first map is almost exactly what I'm thinking. I just want to add an airplaine with the red dashes to show the airplanes route.
> Thanks Mike!
> 
> 
> 
> There are no airplanes in Middle Earth :er:
> 
> It might be better to use a map of actual places, so at least he can learn geography as well.
> old 1800's political europe map (high res) | Royalty Free Stock Photo Image | iStockphoto.com
Click to expand...

 
Of course, but as far as the look and feel the map you came up with has the look I was visualizing.  I will reasearch some of the places Indie went and make it true to that.


----------



## Missdaisy

fast eddie said:


> It might be cool to have the airplane be a toy airplane attached to the wall, instead of painted. You could even build some of the topography up (with paper mache blended to the wall) in a few places to add dimension.


 

The toy airplane is a great idea!  I would have to find a way to securely attach it to the wall so my son won't be able to take it off. 

As far as texture that would be cool looking, however that seems kind of permanent.  I hate to think of the pain in the rump it would cause to remove it.


----------



## srinaldo86

PhotoXopher said:


> Currently they are an aqua color with bubbles all over to simulate being in Bikini Bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, that's not how I picture it...
Click to expand...

Ahh hahaha!!! I needed a good laugh, thank you! :lmao::lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Missdaisy said:


> fast eddie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It might be cool to have the airplane be a toy airplane attached to the wall, instead of painted. You could even build some of the topography up (with paper mache blended to the wall) in a few places to add dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The toy airplane is a great idea!  I would have to find a way to securely attach it to the wall so my son won't be able to take it off.
> 
> As far as texture that would be cool looking, however that seems kind of permanent.  I hate to think of the pain in the rump it would cause to remove it.
Click to expand...


....or you can hang the model airplanes or toy airplane by fishing line or a transparent like string/line strong enough.....

Sounds like the rooms going to be awesome!


----------



## Chris Stegner

I have an account with a stock photo house (won't say which one), and they have quite a few "old" maps to choose from. I'd give you a high rez version for nothing if you'd like. 

We design environmental branding and print on wallpaper quite often for corporate spaces. It would be awesome to wallpaper one wall with the map. You can usuall get wallpaper printed for about $4 - $5 a sq-foot. If your budget allows that?


----------



## Missdaisy

Chris Stegner said:


> We design environmental branding and print on wallpaper quite often for corporate spaces. It would be awesome to wallpaper one wall with the map. You can usuall get wallpaper printed for about $4 - $5 a sq-foot. If your budget allows that?


 
Hmm, I hadn't considered wall paper.  I was thinking about hiring a muralist.  But wallpaper would be the less expensive route.


----------



## Missdaisy

wiredhernandez said:


> Gotta love google images
> 
> indiana jones map - Google Search


 
Yes!  I'm normally a Google Whiz, I must have not been hitting on the right key words.    Thank you!


----------



## Josh66

That sounds like an awesome room!  I love Indiana Jones, lol.  For an 'authentic' map, you should try to find one from the '30s.  A good period plane would be a DC-3.
(I can't remember what they actually used in the movies - but a DC-3 would be the right era.)


----------



## Missdaisy

O|||||||O said:


> That sounds like an awesome room! I love Indiana Jones, lol. For an 'authentic' map, you should try to find one from the '30s. A good period plane would be a DC-3.
> (I can't remember what they actually used in the movies - but a DC-3 would be the right era.)


 
Hey thanks for the tips!


----------



## Missdaisy

Two years ago we decorated my older sons room to be a "Hunting" room.  We hired a muralist to paint on main wall to give the room an outdoors feel.  
This pic was taken with a p&s, sorry about the flash glare.


----------

